# Table saw



## chatter chatter cut cut (Nov 8, 2021)

while building a machinests tool box my dewalt table saw quit .it was making lots of sparks and would start to run and then quit. i removed it from the cabinet and took out the motor .the commutator was blackened and had some wear. put it in the lathe and cleaned up everything . reassembled the motor and it runs fine . im still not sure what the  problem was.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 8, 2021)

The more load your universal type motor sees the hotter the contact points get. You may have gotten additional foreign material in there.  Cleaning between the segments is important.  I think we called that “undercutting“ the commutator.  I am not a huge fan of that type of motor in a high duty cycle tool like a table saw.  They are compact. And noisy.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Nov 9, 2021)

I agree with you on the motor and was aware when i bought the saw. however it is super accurate and the rack and pinion rip fence is very good and the ability to cut to the center of 4 ft wide stock is great. I have some experience with brush motors both ac and dc .


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 9, 2021)

If it gets the job done there is no reason not to use it.

I assume checking the brushes to make sure they aren't worn out goes without saying?

I picked up a really nice Bosch rotary hammer for $20 once.  All it needed was $5 worth of new brushes.


----------

